# 1.8 Model TT - Updates



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Seeing a lot of people that have ordered the 1.8 Model of the TT and having the same issues.

1. No dealer has one test drive
2. Given a long timeframe for delivery.
3. Seems no one has this model in the UK at current.

Would be appreciated if anyone that gets to test drive one or gets there factory order delivered could update us all here!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't believe the Mk3 1.8 exists.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone ordered a 1.8 version - Wow!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a 1.8 sport on order! I am expecting delivery sometime in march. I don't think you will see any 1.8's before then. 
I am starting to wonder if they are real though as mine left the factory 15 days ago and still isn't in the UK yet. I am wondering if someone has rolled it off the docks and into the sea at emden!


----------



## GeoffD (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey! My local dealer has a 1.8 sline demo (Crawley Audi) as for my 1.8 I ordered a stock car two weeks ago, it was at Emden then and still is now I have no idea what the delay is with shipping but don't mind as I'd rather have it on a 16 plate. :wink:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mate has had his 1.8 S line Coupe since first week of February.... So they do exist lol.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Mate has had his 1.8 S line Coupe since first week of February.... So they do exist lol.


When did he order his, interested to know his timeframes, they dont seem to be short on the 1.8s [smiley=bomb.gif]

Mine is due to begin construction 14 days from now on 7th March, so hoping for first week of April delivery maybe?

Although I have seen people saying there car's have been stuck at Emden for 2 weeks, assuming thats because of the 5K deposit and march delivery there behind.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Someone ordered a 1.8 version - Wow!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


So, do we take it that this model is beneath you? Would you want to separate the 1.8 owners into another forum? Pher, I am conserderably richer than yow!!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Why have they done a 1.8 Mk3? I don't get it? is it loads cheaper or something? can you get it in the same spec as the 2L TFSI?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Theres just over £3k difference between the 1.8 and 2.0 tfsi engines.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

My main reasoning behind the 1.8 TFSI S Line to the 2.0 option was I have just turned 23 and the insurance difference between the two doubles..

Plus my dad owns a remapping and chip tuning company so I can more then make up for it once he has had a play around with it


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Ordered it 9th January and it was BW3. He picked it up 13th Feb, but it was ready for collection on 11th Feb! (not quite first week of Feb, sorry about my previous post lol)

All the 1.8 buildweeks have been sold that is why you have to wait longer for yours.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Someone ordered a 1.8 version - Wow!!!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Yep I couldn't really afford to spend any more on the 2.0 that is why I went for it. If I had enough money then yeah would have defo gone for the 2.0.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Ordered it 9th January and it was BW3. He picked it up 13th Feb, but it was ready for collection on 11th Feb! (not quite first week of Feb, sorry about my previous post lol)
> 
> All the 1.8 buildweeks have been sold that is why you have to wait longer for yours.


Thats still pretty god damn quick!! 1 month and 2 days from order to collection.. I have got fairly lucky even having a build date of first week of march baring in minds others on the forum ordered before me and have got build dates at the end of march/april and some have later then that


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Insurance & getting the Spec I wanted within my budget were my main reasons, and 0-60 in 6.9 isn't to shabby :?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

jcarmon said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered it 9th January and it was BW3. He picked it up 13th Feb, but it was ready for collection on 11th Feb! (not quite first week of Feb, sorry about my previous post lol)
> ...


Another mate has just cancelled his Audi TT 1.8 TFSI Manual in Ibis White and only option being heated seats. This car is here in stock! I have seen you ordered from MK Audi, try jump on this when we unreserve it!


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTimi said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


Hmm.. Is it an S Line? and 16 plate unregistered or 65? I went for Glacier White only options were Heated Seats / Centre Armrest


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmm.. Is it an S Line? and 16 plate unregistered or 65? I went for Glacier White only options were Heated Seats / Centre Armrest[/quote]

It's unregistered, ordered same time as mine, both were ready for couple weeks ago, but we decided to go for 16 plates so waiting till 1st March. Yeah it is an S Line.

He has not got a BMW instead lol.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Hmm.. Is it an S Line? and 16 plate unregistered or 65? I went for Glacier White only options were Heated Seats / Centre Armrest


It's unregistered, ordered same time as mine, both were ready for couple weeks ago, but we decided to go for 16 plates so waiting till 1st March. Yeah it is an S Line.

He has not got a BMW instead lol.[/quote]

I went through Audi Watford in the end as Milton Keynes were not moving on prices for a factory order as they had no stock.. Wonder if I can barter for a deal on it now haha, especially as I did a CarWow just to see what was offered from MK and got:

Finance
£24,872
£5,378 off RRP
17.8% saving


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think a 1.8 petrol is a better option than a TDI if you dont do the miles or need it for tax reasons.You could argue why put a Diesel engine in a sports car.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

90TJM said:


> I think a 1.8 petrol is a better option than a TDI if you dont do the miles or need it for tax reasons.You could argue why put a Diesel engine in a sports car.


Agreed.. The 1.8 TFSI is 180BHP and the 2.0 TDI is 184BHP and I personally hate diesel cars.


----------



## Steve82 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wife is awaiting delivery of a 1.8 Sport in Ibis white, only option being light and sight pack. The car was already built and on its way to UK when we reserved it.

1.8 Sport makes sense for use due to cost and the fact that it is used as a second car so don't need lots of options. 2.0 was £3k more and S-line a further £2k.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

jcarmon said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I think a 1.8 petrol is a better option than a TDI if you dont do the miles or need it for tax reasons.You could argue why put a Diesel engine in a sports car.
> ...


The diesel is also 3k more expensive!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

jwball said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> > 90TJM said:
> ...


I agree about the diesels, I am happy with the diesel economy/torque for my family cars. I have ordered a 1.8 tfsi and will be using a Blufin remap from superchips which should give circa 50BHP increase and circa 90NM increase in torque. Performance-wise this will bring it similar figures to the 2.0 tfsi. The bluefins have worked smoothly and reliably in my BMW and Ford and believe it should prove reliable in the TT. 
Has anyone considered doing something similar with their 1.8?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

[/quote]
I agree about the diesels, I am happy with the diesel economy/torque for my family cars. I have ordered a 1.8 tfsi and will be using a Blufin remap from superchips which should give circa 50BHP increase and circa 90NM increase in torque. Performance-wise this will bring it similar figures to the 2.0 tfsi. The bluefins have worked smoothly and reliably in my BMW and Ford and believe it should prove reliable in the TT. 
Has anyone considered doing something similar with their 1.8?[/quote]

That seems like quite a lot of extra power.... is that safe?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry to go off thread topic, but with regards to the 1.8 remap, is there anything similar to this for the 2.0? The 230hp not the TTS version?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The new engines have more encryption and security to stop owners doing this.
Nothing from bluefin for the TTS or the base 2.0ltr as yet.

The conspiracists also claim Audi have now started scanning cars when they come in.
I know a flag does exist for those with engine maps TD1,


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> The new engines have more encryption and security to stop owners doing this.
> Nothing from bluefin for the TTS or the base 2.0ltr as yet.
> 
> The conspiracists also claim Audi have now started scanning cars when they come in.
> I know a flag does exist for those with engine maps TD1,


This is right, I know VW are checking Golf R models when they come in and the system flags that a remap has been used even if uninstalled.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

jwball said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The new engines have more encryption and security to stop owners doing this.
> ...


That sounds quite interesting, has anyone else heard about this or had any experience of it?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sumeet8al said:


> I agree about the diesels, I am happy with the diesel economy/torque for my family cars. I have ordered a 1.8 tfsi and will be using a Blufin remap from superchips which should give circa 50BHP increase and circa 90NM increase in torque. Performance-wise this will bring it similar figures to the 2.0 tfsi. The bluefins have worked smoothly and reliably in my BMW and Ford and believe it should prove reliable in the TT.
> Has anyone considered doing something similar with their 1.8?


Personally, if you're buying a brand new TT and really want the extra performance I'd pay the extra 3 grand and get the real deal (with uprated brakes, clutch, transmission, turbo etc.). Particularly when you risk potential issues with your 3 year warranty.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the diesels, I am happy with the diesel economy/torque for my family cars. I have ordered a 1.8 tfsi and will be using a Blufin remap from superchips which should give circa 50BHP increase and circa 90NM increase in torque. Performance-wise this will bring it similar figures to the 2.0 tfsi. The bluefins have worked smoothly and reliably in my BMW and Ford and believe it should prove reliable in the TT.
> ...


A good point if the warranty is at risk. I think I should leave the subject of remapping to another thread, and instead, look forward to the delivery of my 1.8 and compare notes with you all once it arrives


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah I would love a remap but because of warranty issues I won't be doing so!


----------

